# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Heliobacter pylori - Artikels

## Agnes574

Helicobacter pylori, een onschuldige maagbewoner of ziekteverwekker? 

SAMENVATTING
Helicobacter pylori leeft in de maag van mensen waar hij zich kan handhaven voor de duur van een heel mensenleven. De bacterie komt voor bij ongeveer 50% van de wereldbevolking en hij is daarmee de veroorzaker van één van de meest voorkomende bacteriële infecties in mensen. De meeste mensen met een H. pylori infectie krijgen alleen een lichte ontsteking van de maagwand en hebben hier vaak helemaal geen last van. Maar soms zorgt H. pylori voor het ontstaan van maagzweren en zelfs maagkanker. 

Hoewel men lange tijd dacht dat de maag zo zuur was dat er geen enkel micro-organisme in kon overleven, zag men toch al aan het einde van de negentiende eeuw bacteriën in de menselijke maag. Maar pas in 1982 konden de Australische artsen Robin Warren en Barry Marshall de bacterie Helicobacter pylori voor het eerst daadwerkelijk kweken uit stukjes maagweefsel (maagbiopten) van patienten. Toen pas was het echte bewijs geleverd dat er bacteriën konden overleven en zelfs groeien in de maag. Om te laten zien dat H. pylori een ziekteverwekker was, slikte Barry Marshall een H. pylori kweek in. Hij kreeg daarop een maagontsteking, die hij vervolgens weer genas door zichzelf te behandelen met antibiotica.

Inmiddels is duidelijk dat H. pylori niet alleen maagontstekingen veroorzaakt, maar ook maagzweren. Bovendien zorgt zijn aanwezigheid voor een verhoogde kans op maagkanker, waardoor in 1994 de World Health Organization (WHO) H. pylori tot carcinogeen (kankerverwekkend) voor de mens heeft verklaard.

Enkele feiten over H. pylori
H. pylori is een spiraalvormige bacterie die leeft in het slijmvlies van de maag. De bacterie is beweeglijk en heeft aan één uiteinde van de cel 6 tot 8 zweepstaarten, ofwel flagellen, waarmee hij zich kan voortbewegen. Bijna alle bacteriën, waaronder ook H. pylori, kunnen worden geclassificeerd als zijnde óf Gram-negatief óf Gram-positief. De celwand van deze twee groepen bacteriën is namelijk verschillend van samenstelling, en dit verschil kan worden aangetoond met de zogenaamde Gramkleuring. Na deze kleuring zijn Gram-negatieve bacteriën zoals H. pylori onder de microscoop te zien als roze cellen, terwijl Gram-positieve bacteriën donkerpaars zijn. H. pylori heeft één groot cirkelvormig DNA molecuul dat ruim 1,6 miljoen nucleotiden lang is. Op dit DNA is het erfelijke materiaal van de bacterie vastgelegd in ongeveer 1600 genen. De DNA sequentie (de volgorde van de nucleotiden) van dit H. pylori genoom is al sinds 1997 bekend, en is inmiddels van twee verschillende H. pylori stammen beschikbaar op het internet. Deze DNA sequenties zijn voor veel onderzoekers een belangrijke bron van informatie. 
Van nature komt de H. pylori alleen voor in de maag van mensen en van apen. Er zijn enkele diersoorten, zoals muizen, cavias, woestijnratten en varkens, die op een kunstmatige manier besmet kunnen worden met H. pylori. Deze dieren worden in het laboratorium als diermodel gebruikt om onderzoek te doen naar wat er zich precies afspeelt in een gastheer tijdens de infectie.

Een van de meest voorkomende infecties in mensen
Gemiddeld genomen heeft de helft van alle mensen een infectie met H. pylori. Daarmee is het een van de meest voorkomende bacteriële infecties in mensen. In de westerse wereld is het percentage besmette mensen vrij laag, zo rond de 20%. In ontwikkelingslanden kan echter wel 90% van de mensen besmet zijn. Na bijna 20 jaar onderzoek is nog steeds niet precies bekend hoe een infectie met H. pylori overgedragen wordt van de ene naar de andere persoon. Men weet wel dat iemand de infectie meestal al oploopt als kind. 

Verder is de kans op het krijgen van H. pylori groter als de omstandigheden waarin iemand leeft minder hygiënisch zijn, zoals bijvoorbeeld in ontwikkelingslanden. Het blijkt ook dat in situaties waar mensen langere tijd dicht op elkaar leven, zoals in een gezin, een kazerne of een inrichting, H. pylori infecties vaker worden overgedragen. Het is daarom het meest aannemelijk dat H. pylori wordt overgedragen via direct contact tussen mensen, bijvoorbeeld door mond-op-mond contact, of door contact met de ontlasting of braaksel van een besmette persoon.

Hoe overleeft H. pylori in de zure maag?
In tegenstelling tot de darm leven er in een mensenmaag normaal gesproken geen bacteriën, omdat het er domweg te zuur is. De pH kan er onder de 2 dalen, wat voor de meeste bacteriën te laag is om te kunnen overleven. H. pylori is echter wel in staat om te overleven onder deze zure omstandigheden. Het gebrek aan competitie van andere micro-organismen om ruimte en voedingsstoffen maakt de maag, ondanks het zuur, een ideale omgeving voor H. pylori. Dit blijkt ook wel uit het feit dat zodra H. pylori zich eenmaal heeft gevestigd in de maag, hij er voor de duur van een mensenleven kan blijven zitten.

H. pylori leeft in een slijmlaag, de mucuslaag, die op de cellen van de maagwand ligt. Deze mucuslaag is onder andere bedoeld om de maagwand te beschermen tegen het maagzuur: hoe dichterbij de maagwandcellen, hoe neutraler de pH in deze mucuslaag is. H. pylori bevindt zich daarom voornamelijk dichtbij de maagwandcellen waar het door de mucuslaag beschermd wordt tegen het maagzuur.

Toch moet de bacterie bij binnenkomst van de maag, voordat hij de mucuslaag bereikt, een heel zuur milieu kunnen overleven. Daarnaast varieert de zuurgraad in de mucuslaag en kan die nog steeds behoorlijk laag zijn. Om zich te beschermen tegen het maagzuur heeft H. pylori de beschikking over het enzym urease, dat in grote hoeveelheden door de bacterie wordt gemaakt.

Het urease zet de stof ureum, die aanwezig is in de maag, om in de basische stoffen ammoniak en bicarbonaat. Door de productie van deze twee stoffen wordt het zuur in de directe omgeving van de bacterie geneutraliseerd. Dit beschermende neutraliserende jasje stelt H. pylori in staat om zelfs een pH van 2 te overleven. Onderzoekers hebben door middel van genetische modificatie het gen dat voor het urease codeert uitgeschakeld en daarmee een H. pylori mutant gemaakt die geen urease meer kan produceren. In de daaropvolgende experimenten bleken deze mutanten de maag van diermodellen niet meer te kunnen infecteren. Het urease is dus uitermate belangrijk voor H. pylori, want zonder dit enzym kan de bacterie geen infectie veroorzaken.


Hoe ontstaan maagzweren?
Iedereen die een H. pylori infectie krijgt, krijgt een ontsteking van de maagwand. De aanwezigheid van de bacterie in de maag trekt de witte bloedcellen van het afweersysteem aan vanuit het lichaam. Deze cellen hopen zich op in de maagwand waar ze de strijd aangaan met de bacterie. Tijdens dit proces worden er stoffen, ofwel ontstekingsmediatoren, geproduceerd die de bacterie moeten doden, en die er bovendien ook voor zorgen dat de doorlaatbaarheid van de vaatwanden in de maagwand toeneemt waardoor er nog meer witte bloedcellen naar de plaats van de infectie kunnen komen. Als er veel van deze stoffen worden geproduceerd door het optreden van een sterke afweerreactie dan kan het gebeuren dat ook de maagwand wordt beschadigd door de ontsteking. 
Deze reactie van het lichaam op een infectie wordt een ontstekingsreactie genoemd. Het doel van deze ontstekingsreactie is om de bacterie op te ruimen, wat bij veel bacteriële infecties vaak ook lukt. Maar in het geval van een H. pylori infectie gebeurt het zelden of nooit dat de bacterie met succes door het afweersysteem wordt bestreden. H. pylori blijft zitten waar hij zit en dit heeft een chronische (langdurige) ontsteking van de maagwand tot gevolg. Omdat de ontsteking meestal niet ernstig is en de maagwand niet of nauwelijks wordt beschadigd, merken de meeste mensen er helemaal niets van. 

Er is echter een kleine groep mensen die wel met maagklachten naar de dokter gaat. Bij deze mensen blijkt de ontsteking uit de hand gelopen te zijn door het optreden van een sterke afweerreactie. Hierdoor is de maagwand beschadigd, soms zo erg dat er zweren in de maagwand zijn ontstaan. De afweerreactie die in beginsel bedoeld was om de H. pylori infectie te bestrijden, keert zich dus tegen het eigen lichaam, en veroorzaakt de ziekteverschijnselen. Een behandeling met een combinatie van verschillende antibiotica, waaronder metronidazol, clarithromycine, amoxicilline, en/of tetracycline samen met een zogenaamde zuurremmer zorgt er in de meeste gevallen voor dat de maagontsteking, en vaak ook de maagzweren verdwijnen.

Van maagontsteking tot maagkanker
Een hele kleine groep mensen ontwikkelt maagkanker als gevolg van een H. pylori infectie. Het is niet precies duidelijk hoe de aanwezigheid van H. pylori in de maag zorgt voor het ontstaan van maagkanker. Het zou zo kunnen zijn dat H. pylori kankerverwekkende stoffen maakt, en dus direct kanker veroorzaakt. Zoals in de volgende alinea over de rol van virulentiefactoren te lezen is. 

(bron: kennislink.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

VERVOLG ARTIKEL

Helicobacter pylori, een onschuldige maagbewoner of ziekteverwekker? 

Gek genoeg is niet alleen de bacterie een boosdoener maar lijkt het afweersysteem van de menselijke gastheer zelf ook een belangrijke rol te spelen bij het ontstaan van maagkanker. H. pylori is uitermate goed in staat om de afweermechanismen van de gastheer te omzeilen. Allereerst overleeft hij bij aankomst in de maag het zuur in de maagholte. De volgende barrière is het slijmvlies, waarin beschermende moleculen aanwezig zijn zoals antistoffen en bijvoorbeeld lactoferrine, een molecuul dat ijzer, een essentiële voedingsstof voor bacteriën, wegvangt. Maar H. pylori blijkt ook hier tegen bestand te zijn. Eenmaal in het slijmvlies beland, veroorzaakt H. pylori een ontsteking, maar de inspanningen van de witte bloedcellen om de bacterie op te ruimen zijn tevergeefs. H. pylori blijft zich ongestoord vermenigvuldigen in het maagslijmvlies en het afweersysteem lijkt geen enkele vat op de infectie te krijgen. 

Door de continue aanwezigheid van de bacterie raakt de maagwand chronisch ontstoken. De ernst van deze ontstekingsreactie varieert en is afhankelijk van individuele verschillen tussen mensen in de vorm en sterkte van de afweerreactie. Bij een ernstige ontsteking kan er aanzienlijke schade aan de maagwand ontstaan, wat onder andere kan leiden tot de welbekende maagzweer. Men denkt dat deze ontsteking er ook voor kan zorgen dat er in het DNA van de maagwandcellen genetische veranderingen optreden. Hierdoor veranderen deze cellen na een langdurig proces uiteindelijk in kankercellen, en ontstaat er maagkanker.

De rol van H. pylori: virulentiefactoren
Naast het menselijke afweersysteem, hebben ook bepaalde eigenschappen van de bacterie invloed op de ernst van de ziekteverschijnselen. Dit soort eigenschappen worden ook wel virulentiefactoren genoemd, omdat ze het ziekmakende vermogen van de bacterie, ofwel zijn virulentie, bepalen. Omdat de bacterie virulentiefactoren niet nodig heeft om te kunnen overleven, komen ze ook niet in alle H. pylori stammen voor. Een voorbeeld van zo’n virulentiefactor is het zogenaamde cag pathogeniciteitseiland. Dit is een groep, ofwel een ‘eiland’, van genen die codeert voor een eiwittransportsysteem. Hiermee kan H. pylori via een soort naaldstructuur eiwitten injecteren vanuit zijn eigen cel de maagwandcel in. Hoewel de precieze functie van deze eiwitten nog niet bekend is, zijn het waarschijnlijk virulentiefactoren, die effect hebben op de structuur en het functioneren van de maagwandcel. Dat het cag systeem betrokken is bij de virulentie van H. pylori is wel duidelijk, want iemand met een cag-positieve H. pylori heeft vaak een ernstiger maagontsteking en een grotere kans op maagzweren en maagkanker dan iemand met een cag-negatieve H. pylori. 

Een tweede voorbeeld van een virulentiefactor is het vacuoliserende cytotoxine, het VacA. Het VacA is een toxine dat door H. pylori naar buiten wordt getransporteerd. Hier zorgt het voor de vorming van vacuolen (blaasjes) in de maagwandcellen, wat waarschijnlijk het afsterven van deze cellen tot gevolg heeft. Elke H. pylori stam maakt een eigen type VacA, maar er zijn daarnaast ook H. pylori stammen die het VacA helemaal niet produceren. In een aantal studies laten onderzoekers zien dat mensen die een H. pylori hebben met een bepaald type VacA, bijvoorbeeld het s1 type, vaker maagzweren hebben dan mensen met een H. pylori met een ander type of geen VacA. Er zijn echter ook studies die laten zien dat er niet altijd een duidlijk verband is tussen de aanwezigheid van de genoemde virulentiefactoren en het ontstaan van maagzweren en kanker.

Ziek of niet ziek: een kwestie van evenwichtig samenleven
Blijkbaar is er niet zomaar één specifieke eigenschap van de bacterie aan te wijzen, die verantwoordelijk is voor het ontstaan van infecties, zweren en kanker in de maag. Ook de rol van het afweersysteem van de menselijke gastheer is niet allesbepalend. Er is sprake van een complex samenspel tussen de afweerreactie van de gastheer en de eigenschappen van de bacterie. Dit samenspel is in de meeste gevallen in evenwicht, waardoor de menselijke gastheer niets merkt van de infectie. Dit is een gunstige situatie voor de gastheer, die niet ziek wordt. Maar het is ook in het voordeel van H. pylori om de gastheer gezond te houden. Want als de gastheer overlijdt ten gevolge van de infectie, dan is de bacterie zijn huisvesting kwijt en zal daarom zelf ook het onderspit delven. Wat bijvoorbeeld een rol zou kunnen spelen in het handhaven van het evenwicht, en dus het gezond houden van de gastheer, is het aanpassingsvermogen van H. pylori. Onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat gedurende de jarenlange infectie de genetische samenstelling van de bacterie heel langzaam verandert. Men denkt dat H. pylori zijn eigenschappen op deze manier optimaal aanpast aan de omstandigheden in zijn specifieke gastheer, zodat hij nog beter in staat is om in de maag te leven. Welke bacteriële eigenschappen precies betrokken zijn bij dit slimme aanpassingssysteem, wordt onder andere met behulp van de kennis over het H. pylori genoom druk onderzocht. 

Toch krijgen sommige mensen maagzweren en maagkanker, omdat op de een of andere manier het evenwicht tussen H. pylori en de gastheer wordt verstoord. Hoe dit precies gebeurt, en waarom dit bij de meeste mensen juist niet gebeurt is nog onduidelijk. Dit laatste is dan ook een hot item binnen het wetenschappelijke onderzoek aan de bacterie Helicobacter pylori.

(bron: kennislink.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Wat is Helicobacter pylori?

In het slijmvlies van de maag zit vaak een bacterie, de Helicobacter pylori. Deze bacterie kan een ontsteking van het maagslijmvlies veroorzaken. De Helicobacter speelt ook een belangrijke rol bij het ontstaan van een zweer in de maag of in de twaalfvingerige darm.

Hoe ontstaat het?
Het is niet duidelijk waarom sommige mensen de Helicobacter in hun maag hebben en andere niet. Meestal zit de bacterie al sinds de kindertijd in het maagslijmvlies, maar kinderen hebben er geen last van.

Wat zijn de verschijnselen?
Niet iedereen die de Helicobacter in zijn maag heeft, krijgt klachten. Maar als er een ontsteking van het maagslijmvlies of een maagzweer ontstaat, dan kunt u last krijgen van pijn in de bovenbuik, misselijkheid en een opgeblazen gevoel.

Hoe wordt de Helicobacter aangetoond?
De Helicobacter kan worden aangetoond door uw adem, bloed of ontlasting te testen.

Medicijnen
Niet iedereen die de Helicobacter in zijn maag heeft, hoeft behandeld te worden. Maar als u maagklachten heeft en de Helicobacter wordt bij u gevonden, dan krijgt u antibiotica om de bacterie te bestrijden. Als er bij u ooit een zweer in de twaalfvingerige darm is aangetoond en de klachten blijven terugkomen, dan krijgt u dezelfde kuur voorgeschreven. Gedurende een week slikt u dan twee soorten antibiotica en een zuurremmend middel. De kuur werkt alleen als u de pillen elke dag volgens voorschrift inneemt. Na de kuur is de kans dat de bacterie niet weg is klein. Als u één week doorzet, kunt u daarmee voorkómen dat u jarenlang maagzuurbindende of zuurremmende medicijnen moet nemen.

Hoe gaat het verder?
Wanneer de klachten zes maanden wegblijven, nemen we aan dat de medicijnen hebben geholpen.

Als de klachten blijven, controleren we of de bacterie wel weg is. Bijvoorbeeld door middel van een adem- of bloedtest, of u wordt verwezen voor een kijkonderzoek (gastroscopie).

Wordt hierbij de Helicobacter gevonden, dan krijgt u een zuurremmer en drie soorten antibiotica om de bacterie te bestrijden. Blijkt er geen Helicobacter meer te zijn, dan kunt u een (andere) zuurremmer proberen zoals omeprazol of pantoprazol. Als dit niet helpt of als de klachten meer dan twee maanden aanhouden of steeds terugkomen, dan is eventueel een inwendig kijkonderzoek (gastroscopie) nodig om de maag te controleren

(bron: nhg.artsennet.nl)

----------

